
Breakthrough in Focused Ultrasound to Treat Early Alzheimer’s - ArtWomb
https://www.wvnews.com/news/wvnews/historic-breakthrough-wvu-rockefeller-neuroscience-team-first-to-use-ultrasound/article_cfe6fefc-eee9-5add-b853-23642a0a91a7.html
======
ArtWomb
More background here:

[https://www.fusfoundation.org/diseases-and-
conditions/neurol...](https://www.fusfoundation.org/diseases-and-
conditions/neurological/alzheimers-disease)

